# UML Klassendiagramm



## mint86 (19. Jan 2013)

Hallo, ich habe zu folgender Aufgabenstellung das unten stehende Klassendiagramm erstellt. Ich habe nur leider Probleme damit, die geforderte Aggregation sinvoll einzubauen(zumindest unter verwendung nur der gegebenen Klassen)



Aufgabenstellung:
Erstellen sie ein Klassendiagramm zur Einkaufsverwaltung eines produzierenden Unternehmens.
folgende vorgaben:
Bestellung,Bestellposition,Rohware,Lieferant,Geschäftspartner

-bei Geschäftspartner min. eine Aggregation
-bei Lieferant min. eine Generalisierung
-bei Bestellungen und Bestellpositionen Kardinalitäten und sonstige Beziehungstypen sinvoll wählen. 

Link zum Bild:
Pic-Upload.de - Klassendiagramm.jpg

Würde mich über anregungen freuen


----------



## AndiE (19. Jan 2013)

Versuche mal, die Klassen mit Attributen zu füllen. Was müsste wo drinstehen? 

Ein Rohstoff kann auf vielen Rechnungspositionen stehen, aber auf jeder Rechnungsposition nur ein Rohstoff.

Mehrere Lieferanten können einen Rohstoff liefern.

Außerdem hast du Generalisierungen eingezeichnet statt Assoziationen.


----------



## mint86 (19. Jan 2013)

Hey AndiE danke für die Anmerkungen - die Generalisierungen waren ein versehen(bis auf die zw. Lieferant und G.Partner)

Ich habe aber glaube ich diese Anmerkung nicht verstanden: 
"Mehrere Lieferanten können einen Rohstoff liefern." Ich hab da jetz das n (eigendlich 1-n) an Lieferant gemacht.


Hier die neue Version:
http://s7.directupload.net/images/130119/uy4b42ev.jpg


----------



## AndiE (19. Jan 2013)

Es handelt sich ja um eine Einkaufsverwaltung. Und so wie du bei einem Discounter können Firmen auch bei verschiedenen Lieferanten Waren einkaufen, und oft haben die Lieferanten auch die gleichen Waren, aber eben zu unterschiedlichen Konditionen.


----------

